# Imagenomics Portraiture vs Portrait Professional for LR Batch Processing (in 2013)



## EatVisuals (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi there,

I did a search for these two third party skin/image retouching software and didn't find anything recent, so I thought I'd make a post and ask which of the two would you recommend for batch processing in LR5?

My situation is I shoot a lot of people and there are times where I'll have at least 30+ images from a set to deliver and rather than retouch each one in LR or PS, I'd love to have one of these do most of the work for me. I have no problem going through each image one at a time to fine tune adjustments if these software do a good job with their skin smoothing AND integrate with LR well.

The question: which of Imagenomics Portraiture or Portrait Professional will work better for me out of LR? Like, say I selected 10 images at a time to edit in/or export to one of these software, *which one will:*

a) give me better, more consistent results based on the settings I give it and 
b) automatically batch process the image doing their thing and then send it back to LR as a virtual copy.

The part I'm not clear about is b). After the image is sent back to LR as a retouched virtual copy, I'll obviously see the changes but will I be able to reopen it and tweak what was done, non-destructively (i.e. still raw images)? Or are the changes baked into the image and if I do additional fine tuning, is it back in the third party software and "from scratch" (LR doesn't do layers), rather than seeing the adjustment sliders moved over wherever they were.

Anyhow, I'm likely going to get both, but because of time, I'm trying to figure out what people prefer using, so as to start focusing more on that one.

And I know this isn't a Photoshop forum, but how does it work for batch processing (using actions) with PS for each? Same question, are the images changes saved as editable layers with each file as a PSD that can be edited later on?

Thanks for your feedback.

Ronald


----------

